# Flo mounier = GOD.



## Seedawakener (Jan 27, 2007)

I thought that both Roddy and Kollias have got some attention recently. But the greatest of them all (IMO) didnt have a thread until now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGLVjp65v_E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4akhblM3AFw


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 27, 2007)

Shit, i coulda told you that. He's the only drummer that really enthralls me.


----------



## Carrion (Jan 27, 2007)

Ya, Cryptopsy as a whole is a pretty talented band.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 28, 2007)

The opening track on "and then you'll beg" is fucking amazing when it comes to thr drumming. I cant believe Flos coordination. Its fucking sick.
The thing is also he almost NEVER uses the same beats in 2 different songs. He is so creative its unbelievable. He is what makes Cryptopsy the fantastic band they are. They would be good without him too but not even near as good as flo is making them.


----------



## swedenuck (Jan 28, 2007)

I will agree that the guy is amazing and mindblowing, I can confirm that yes he is as amazing live as on record from seeing them in 04 and 05. My only gripe with him as well as the rest of the band is that everything is simply too intense for me to enjoy. I find that if I can't simply sit back in a mix and enjoy the sound cascading over me from time to time I can't really enjoy it for more than a few songs. (or even a whole cd if I'm really in the mood) I need tension release damnit!


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 28, 2007)

Well cryptopsy is kinda intense in a way.


----------



## swedenuck (Jan 28, 2007)

Kinda intense in the way that from both those shows it strained my back muscles all the way down to my ass from headbanging so hard. Even while regularily rocking out while practising and gigging.


----------



## Seedawakener (Jan 28, 2007)

yup, in that way.

The first times I listened to once was not I didnt think i would ever be able to enjoy some parts of that album just because they were so fucked up and intense... but after quite a few listens I started loving it.


----------



## omentremor (Jan 28, 2007)

He is the best, his variation is really nice too. There's jazzy beats in a lot of songs its not just BLAST, GRIND, BLAST, GRIND. There is more feeling than that.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 28, 2007)

Plus, he's god.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Jan 28, 2007)

VERY INSANE !!!!!! ,,but you have to chek out this kid his just 12 years old ...god his good..!!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPncumXZExo


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 29, 2007)

george kollias > flo mournier for me, He's just a tighter, faster drummer and he's more interesting...

anyways, that kid is fuckin nuts!!!! :O


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 29, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> george kollias > flo mournier for me, He's just a tighter, faster drummer and he's more interesting...
> 
> anyways, that kid is fuckin nuts!!!! :O



+1. Flo is a damn good drummer, but he just doesn't seem to rank up there with Roddy, Longstreth and a few others. Probably doesn't help my opinion that there's only a few Cryptopsy cd's I actually like, I hate any other vocalist besides Worm with them, and the new cd was really, really shitty (IMO).


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jan 29, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> +1. Flo is a damn good drummer, but he just doesn't seem to rank up there with Roddy, Longstreth and a few others. Probably doesn't help my opinion that there's only a few Cryptopsy cd's I actually like, I hate any other vocalist besides Worm with them, and the new cd was really, really shitty (IMO).



I thought Once was Not was a good listen... but the production quality ruined it all!!! It sounds like ass tbqh...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 29, 2007)

Wasn't the production that did it for me, it was just inexplicably crappy, which really sucked because I was psyched for it because of the return of Lord Worm. My band mate bought it when we were in Montreal for Suffocation or Behemoth or some other band, can't remember which trip it was, and we listened to it on our way back. Everyone in the car had this disgusted look on their face from start to finish. We listened to the entire thing to see if it would grow on us, to give it a chance. I even went back and downloaded it and listened again to it later to see if I missed something, and it was still the steaming pile of shit I thought it was. The only thing that was remotely good on that cd was Flo's drumming.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 29, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> +1. Flo is a damn good drummer, but he just doesn't seem to rank up there with Roddy, Longstreth and a few others. Probably doesn't help my opinion that there's only a few Cryptopsy cd's I actually like, I hate any other vocalist besides Worm with them, and the new cd was really, really shitty (IMO).



maybe, i dunno.. they dont even begin to captivate me the same way flo does.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 30, 2007)

*shrug* It's just a matter of taste really. Watching videos of Longstreth play, and Marco Pitruzella(sp?) just makes me wonder if these guys are even human.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 18, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> The only thing that was remotely good on that cd was Flo's drumming.



which is also pretty all you could hear anyways


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 18, 2007)

I like once was not. In the beginning I didnt really know what to think but after a few listens it started to grow on me. Sure its spastic and crazy like hell but that is the thing I like about it. and Flos drumming of course.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Angelskingarden and Carrionshine save the album for me, but again, that production


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 18, 2007)

That part around 40~50 seconds with the blasts on carrionshine is just retarded. I have NEVER heard anyone blast that fast in my life. FLO IS GOD, ACCEPT IT!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Flo is amazing, Ill stick take Kollias over him any day though...


----------



## Tombinator (May 2, 2007)

He's the one the extreme metal drummers that I can really relate to most in playing style. He does triplets (left and/or right hand lead), doubles, paradiddles and random other syncopation techniques at breakneck speeds. His exercises have really helped me grow as a percussionist.

Kollias is fast as fuck, but is more of a straightforward drummer and plays mostly singles. I still kind of prefer Tony Laureano on In Their Darkened Shrines, since he added alot of varied polyrhythmic work.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 3, 2007)

Kollias is great, but he is no Flo.

The prod. in Once Was Not was quite shitty IMO too.

I mostly rely on Whisper Supremacy and And Than It Passes.

Killer killer brutal albums.

Did I mention my website has every Cryptopsy song but 1 tabbed out?


----------



## thadood (Jun 3, 2007)

philkilla said:


> Kollias is great, but he is no Flo.
> 
> The prod. in Once Was Not was quite shitty IMO too.
> 
> ...



 
Did you do it on your own, or did you scour the internet for most of it?


----------



## philkilla (Jun 3, 2007)

I have minions. I've done a few tabs, now I just fund it.

Scouring? Afraid not my friend. Every tab there is either original transcriptions done by ear or official.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 3, 2007)

<3 +rep 4 Phil.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 4, 2007)

check RIVERS OF GORE - You've wanted the best, You've got the best. The sickest tab site in the world... RoG! for the shiz.


not to be a whore...but I am a whore. Join the forum too.


EDIT: It made that link itself...see how whorish the site is?


----------



## Pauly (Jun 5, 2007)

I get all my extreme metal tabs from there, best site on the net for them (I didn't realise it was RoG on my last post till I clicked on the link).


----------



## Grom (Jun 5, 2007)

Seedawakener said:


> That part around 40~50 seconds with the blasts on carrionshine is just retarded. I have NEVER heard anyone blast that fast in my life. FLO IS GOD, ACCEPT IT!



Check out Devourment then  The gravity parts are top notch.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

The more the merrier.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jun 12, 2007)

Correction

flo=canadian



yes that is a joke, he is pretty good.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 13, 2007)

Of course he's from Canada, we're fucking awesome up here.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jun 13, 2007)

HA, your free medicare and your quirkey french section


----------

